# Pediatric Chiropractors?



## Boonsey (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with this? Is there a risk for injury? 

My 22-month old is frequently congested, all colds and teething mucus linger forever and take a lot of work to remove. At a recent sick visit our Pediatrician recommended a chiropractor and said that corrections can help with drainage.


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

Hello I'm a chiropractic assistant and we treat pediatric patients in the clinic all the time, there is no risk of injury and the kids usually love getting their adjustments and therapies. My own children have received chiropractic care since birth for a wide range of ailments. My best advice is to make an appointment with a reputable chiropractor in your area and during this appointment he/she will do an exam and discuss treatment options then you can decide what is best for your family.


----------



## bxmom2 (Mar 15, 2015)

My kids go once a month (daughter 3 and son 8). They love it and I definitely feel it contributes to their health since it boosts the immune system. We're in NY and go to Perline Chiropractors. The pressure is very gentle on kids, so no worries.


----------

